# A day of Skateboarding. C&C please.



## Stephen.C (Jul 13, 2010)

#1. This is my friend Adam, hes doing an ollie over the bar, then dropping down and landing. It was a pretty big gap / drop





#2. This is my friend Dakota, and hes doing a Kickflip off of the sidewalk, over a grass patch, then landing once again, on sidewalk. I wish the picture showed more of the grass gap because it is much bigger than it looks in the photo. I also really like how Alex (the filmer) is in the background. 




#3. Just the uncropped version of #2.




All photos were shot in manual mode on a D3000 with a Tamron 10-24 f/3.5-4.5 C&C please.


----------



## Willl (Jul 13, 2010)

The skaters look a little blurry. I think that you could benefit from using a faster shutter speed.


----------



## Stephen.C (Jul 13, 2010)

I can't see the blur. I used 1/500ths for #1 and 1/1000ths for #2


----------



## Stephen.C (Jul 14, 2010)

Bump it up! Tell me what yall think!


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jul 17, 2010)

also IMO a higher shutter would help more around 1/1000 to 1/2000, #2 I'm ok with the crop; #1 I don't like the backgrond but that is what it is


----------



## photosbybritni (Jul 17, 2010)

Maybe a little soft, but not really blurred.  Possible that they are seeing something that I am not, who knows?  But I do think you did a good job on the stop action.

Personally I'm not to fond with image #1.  The skater is a little dark, the cars are distracting along with the utility line.  Maybe its just that it appears to have to many distracting points within the image.  Just my opinion though.

What about this?





It's by no means a "perfect" edit, just a quick fix!


----------



## Stephen.C (Jul 17, 2010)

I agree. Thanks for the edit Britni


----------



## Ady (Jul 17, 2010)

Maybe it's the focus that is slightly out and not blur - does your image software show the focal point.............?

I would also keep you vid shoots and pic shoots seperate - they distract from the main subject, especially the person hanging out of the tree.


----------



## Stephen.C (Jul 17, 2010)

Ady, Im not sure how to do that, and sometimes the best angle involves the filmer. With skateboarding, its always Filmer > Photographer. I actually like how the filmer is in the shot.


----------



## photosbybritni (Jul 17, 2010)

Stephen.C said:


> I agree. Thanks for the edit Britni



No problem, glad you liked it!


----------



## colinjames (Aug 6, 2010)

I like the edit by photosbybritni, although as a skater I would like to see the shot pulled back so that you can see where he is coming from and going. For me it makes it more interesting to understand the difficulty of the riders trick.


----------



## hood (Aug 10, 2010)

colinjames said:


> I like the edit by photosbybritni, although as a skater I would like to see the shot pulled back so that you can see where he is coming from and going. For me it makes it more interesting to understand the difficulty of the riders trick.



+1


----------



## bartystewart (Aug 13, 2010)

I think I would prefer #2,3 shot from a lower angle. I also think it would benefit the shot had you moved a bit closer to the subject. 

Thanks,
Dan


----------

